# Sticky  Special Video Calibration Training Videos Promotion



## mechman

Michael Chen, a THX (one of the only two instructors!) and ISF Video Calibration Instructor, has put together a series of videos that will walk you through the video calibration process. You will actually watch him calibrate a display throughout these videos and he adds a ton of useful information such as why Gamma is a curve, why we calibrate and why displays are not calibrated. He also goes over all of the video calibration knowledge items such as setting brightness, contrast, tint, color, calibrating grayscale, color management, etc. The videos use CalMAN for the majority but there are two videos covering ChromaPure as well. 

These 20 videos run over *4 hours* and are being sold by Michael for $10 each or $150 for all 18. Michael and HTS have teamed up to offer all 18 videos to HTS members for only *$100*. That's 33% off! 

These videos are very similar to a compressed version of the THX class minus the hands-on calibration time. However these videos should not be construed as a substitute for the THX course. But keep in mind that the THX course is 3 days and costs around $1500. 

You will need a Youtube account in order to watch the videos.

*Video Calibration Videos Promo Link​*


----------



## ALMFamily

If you purchase the package, how long do you have access to watch the videos? Do you permanently have the rights to them?

If so, IMO this is a fantastic value for anyone that has purchased the CalMan software.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Many thanks to the folks at HTS.

The Current time limit is set at 6 months ... after that, if you are still not done, then you are in real trouble. 

If for some reason you still need an extension after that ... something nominal like $20 will get you another 6 months.

It should be noted that Calman is only used at the beginning for Pre-cal stuff and much later on when I get to grayscale and CMS. There are two CP equivalent videos on grayscale and CMS. The purpose is not to teach people how to use Calman or CP ... it is to teach the fundamentals of grayscale ... which doesn't care about which program you use. Viewers will quickly note that the Calman program might be used, but the workflow is completely customized and looks little like any other workflow in the program ... except the professional workflow.

If you are using CP, it is a good idea to watch the Calman version first since all the theory stuff is covered in those videos and not necessarily repeated in the CP videos.

Regards


----------



## ALMFamily

Fantastic - thanks for the quick reply Michael!


----------



## joe slovak

Michael, will I see. A big sufferance from the.factory. Settings? Thanks


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Every TV is different and every tv has lots of different picture settings. These videos do not take the place of a good professional calibrator as magic hands do not come out of the TV to play with your TV just because you bought a series of videos.

The Videos give you a giant step up on understanding the main user controls and how to adjust them ... generically speaking. Obviously no video can be made to fit each and every tv on the market. That is kinda unrealistic.

The videos certainly give you more information than any other disc on the market when it comes to these topics.

regards


----------



## tbaudoin

And now there are 21 videos...

Hey Michael, is there a number 19? I have 01 through 18, 20 & 21.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

19 does not exist yet ... I haven't shot it yet. The subject nature makes it odd and I am still mulling it over. Soon ... (As in before the end of the year.)

Best Regards


----------



## mechman

Michael - how many videos do you plan on having? I'm planning on checking out these next two today. :T


----------



## mechman

If you are contemplating calibrating your display(s) with software and a meter, these videos are a steal for their cost. You could spend months reading guides, forums, etc., or you could spend 4+ hours watching the videos. Can't remember something? Go back and watch the video!

This is a great deal!


----------



## tbaudoin

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> 19 does not exist yet ... I haven't shot it yet. The subject nature makes it odd and I am still mulling it over. Soon ... (As in before the end of the year.)
> 
> Best Regards


thanks, good to know.... Really enjoy the videos, great information.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings,

The current video count is at 20, for the moment, with one more to come in the short term. Is there some final number that will be made? The answer would be no, because if I can find some topic that interests me, I will try to make another video out of it.

As long as a persons subscription is valid, they will get access to those new videos at no additional charge.

Regards


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

I purchased these videos a few weeks back and they're great. Oh, and Michael, you're taller than you think.


----------



## ALMFamily

I am probably being dense here, but I have never really used my YouTube account for watching videos.

Once you purchase the videos, how exactly are they viewable? When I checked out, I was not asked for my YouTube account name so I am not sure how they are linked.....


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

You'll get an email from him with all the links.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

Also, make sure the email you give him is the one linked to your YouTube account.


----------



## ALMFamily

Ah, ok, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## ALMFamily

That is just it - I don't remember there being a point where I entered in a YouTube address.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

When in doubt, shoot him an email. The email that I used for the purchase was not the one I had attached to my YouTube account, so I emailed him and he set it up properly.


----------



## mechman

Let us know what you think Joe!


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

It's not a high tech check out.  I have to correspond with the buyer anyway since we have to coordinate that all the video links do in fact work. There is sometimes a little back and forth with this, but usually all taken care of within an hour or so if everyone is near a computer. If not ... a day. 

The writing in bold red on the site does indicate a need for the email from you tube ... 

Regards


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks everyone - I got the email Michael. I did a quick click on the first link from my iPad and it started up. I will be looking deeper as soon as I get my daughter down for a nap! :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman

The total number of videos is now at 24. Michael has recently added 4 more including 3 new *free* videos. The free ones cover how to profile a meter within the various software platforms. These free videos should be able to give you an idea of Michael's style and why you should purchase these videos if you're thinking about calibrating your display(s).


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Total number of videos is now at 25. Added one on Front Projector Calibration set up. (Not free)

Regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Total number of videos is now at 26. Added one on Automation (Considerations). Sort of a when to do it and when it might be a bad idea.

Regards


----------



## mechman

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Total number of videos is now at 26. Added one on Automation (Considerations). Sort of a when to do it and when it might be a bad idea.
> 
> Regards


You are a busy guy!! :bigsmile: :T


----------



## tbaudoin

Michael, thanks.... I really like getting the update with links to "all" the videos. It was a little tougher with 18+ email messages. Is there a way on my end to have them as part of my Youtube account, where I can access them from anywhere... I think the answer is no, but just wanted to clairfy.

Keep up the great work.. 
tbaudoin


----------



## michael tlv

I know if you set up a favorite videos file in your you tube account, you should be able to see all the videos there ... as long as you are logged into what ever device you are using (and can access your favorites folder.)

I tested that out on one of my accounts on you tube. It should work ... knock on wood.

Took me a while to figure out that BCC thing in the emails as well as not having to reenter all those many email addresses every time I did another video. Servicing all the video subscribers has been a new thing for me too. 

There are still some glitches as I get the videos uploaded and all the emails sent, but I forget to enter all the email addresses into the you tube system itself ... so no one can see it. Some one usually reminds me. 

Oh yes ... don't know if anyone has noticed, but #26 is available in 720P HD ... (Given the time, I will slowly go back and convert some of the previous ones into HD.)

Regards


----------



## tbaudoin

I'll see if I can figure out how to make them favorites, etc... thanks for a path to try.


----------



## tbaudoin

Any ideas as to what I can do to be able to edit the titles of the videos (see attached png). Calibration 01 and the name on the video is great, but looking at the other calibration videos they are all listed as [Private] and no name. There is no way to edit this that I can find. Any ideas? Is your Calibration 01 public?

I tried making them public from my end, but I have the same issue. I can't label or change the label of the video from [Private]. Probably a limitation of YouTube, but maybe a setting I am missing?


----------



## michael tlv

Editing titles ... that I don't know. A you tube thing. Can you create favorites folders? or enter them in numeric order. 

Videos 1, 22,23,24 are all public ... aka Free view. That's why they show up.

Remember ... the videos are all available in one place on my website too. That area is PW protected but beyond that, all in the same place. If you find the videos play slow there ... you are not imagining. I am in the process of moving the hosting to somewhere else that is faster.

regards


----------



## tbaudoin

I need to try them from the website, I hadn't visited that in a while. 

The way I have been functioning across multiple devices is to access Yahoo and run them from the link there (from the mail folder). That is why I was so greatful when you started sending one email with all the links!! It made finding the titles much easier:O. 

I just remembered that I had already traveled down the "favorites" road a while back, and that was what I couldn't figure out then. 

There must be a work around somewhere that would be good for smart TVs/streaming boxes with YouTube. I can always log in via browser, but not been a quick experience... C'est la. At least I can use them many ways. I use my iPho/pad to mirror it to the screen with AppleTv.


----------



## tbaudoin

michael tlv said:


> Editing titles ... that I don't know. A you tube thing. Can you create favorites folders? or enter them in numeric order.
> 
> Videos 1, 22,23,24 are all public ... aka Free view. That's why they show up.
> 
> Remember ... the videos are all available in one place on my website too. That area is PW protected but beyond that, all in the same place. If you find the videos play slow there ... you are not imagining. I am in the process of moving the hosting to somewhere else that is faster.
> 
> regards


I see what you mean on the website. I love them being there; very convenient and probably simplier for you to manage and edit. It loaded fine, played fine, but it was stop, load, play, stop, load, play... I just checked my speed on wifi and I got a 21ms ping/51+d/5+u, so I think I have the gate as wide open as I can get currently on TWC.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

The website will be faster when it gets moved ... another month or so. Watching the videos on the site currently should be done with a hard wire system ... and not with wifi ...

regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Update to the series. I just added videos #27 and #28 to the collection. One is on the Calibration food chain as it were ... and the other is about the ISF and THX modes found in a whole bunch of displays and what they offer compared to the user controls the tv already has.

The THX Video Calibration class is $2000 and this video series now covers over 80% of the material in that class and still growing. All for 5% of the cost of that class.

If you are serious about learning how to do this right and you don't want to dick around for a year or more looking and scrounging for scraps of information ... then this is the place.

regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Update to the series. I just added video #29 to the collection. This one is on the creation of B/W modes on the TV. 

regards


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

The big #30 ... Stuff to consider when you are calibrating TVs under studio lighting. WOW ... I hit 30. Never thought there would even be this many topics to talk about. (At least 5 more in the planning stage ... floating around in my brain.) 

Regards


----------



## joysjane

Thank you for taking the time to put this together.

This may be the wrong place to ask this, and I apologize now to you and all the site users out there, but I'll use the newbie excuse cause that's actually the case.
I just saw this thread and wanted to try...

Now, I have a question...
Is there anyway to get these instructions on a dvd disc? I'm really not wanting to get a "You Tube" account. I'm not the most literate computer user!
I totally understand the reasoning behind not wanting any hard copies out there as someone (DIRTBAG) would take it upon themselves to tape your hard work and distribute it to their friends or family. My wife and I are old school and would never do that.
I'll be 56 this month & she'll be 55. Our generation just wouldn't just doesn't do that. We were brought up with respect being a high virtue in this Italian family!
We respect other's property, space & hard work!

Obviously I would be glad to pay the extra for the costs of the discs and the time to create them.

My wife and I live in the Southeast corner of Wy in a town called Laramie.
There is absolutely, as far as my info search has revealed, nobody close to where we live to have our TV professionally calibrated, which I greatly would prefer!

I've tried to contact (could only leave a voicemail message) the closest folks to us if they would come up and calibrate our TV. Haven't even got an a "Take a Hike" response!

There just isn't a demand for a service of this type/cost here in Laramie to justify the trip here for them to set-up our TV. I totally understand that but, would have at least appreciated a response.
, I would even drive my unit down to Ft. Collins (where our set was purchased) or Denver to have it done. 

If the answer is no I'll totally understand.
If the answer is yes... I'll even send them back to you so that you don't have to worry about a copy flying around out there.

Sincerely,

Aldo "Skip" Vassoler


P.S. Our TV I'm wanting to do the calibration on is our TCP55VT50.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Please contact me at 

[email protected]

I'll help you out. It won't be a disc, but something close enough. 

Regards


----------



## mechman

You're the best Michael! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> You're the best Michael! :T


+1 - and, this reminds me, I really need to renew my access to those videos.....


----------



## joysjane

Thank you Michael,

Will be in touch very soon.


Skip


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

I shot the raw footage for parts 31 and 32 this morning. Editing phase now. They should be available later today or sometime tomorrow.

Part 31 is on Colorimeters vs. Spectros.
Part 32 is on Tint with a Meter ... Continuation of Part 10.

Current subscribers will automatically get access when I send out the updated link letter later today or tomorrow.

For what it's worth, you can watch it in HD 720p 

regards


----------



## joysjane

Thank you again Michael,

Will be back in touch with you soon.

Sincerely,

Aldo "Skip" Vassoler


P.S. New to this, should we do the PM thing?


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Just shot the raw footage for Part 33 this morning. It's in post production now.  This part should be live later tonight or more likely tomorrow ... well soon anyway.

Part 33 ... APL patterns on Plasma TVs.

Current subscribers will get access when I fire out the mass email.

Thanks all for your continued support.

Regards


----------



## joysjane

Hey Michael.

Been a little while...
Sorry if it's been a while since I contacted you but, have been lame & laid up with my recent Spine Surgery.

What do I need to do to gain access to those calibration videos you've been so gracious to work on?

Also, I know this is time consuming and I would really like to compensate you, in monetarily form, for taking the time to do this for us/me.

I know this is a labor of love, most of the time, but please take me up on my offer.
Seriously...


Sincerely,

Aldo "Skip" VassolerSkip

P.S. If it's any easier to get you some appreciation moolah please let me know how to contact you for some thank you green!


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Just click through on this thread to the check out part of my website. Purchase it and I can deal with the particulars after that with you.

A reminder that DIY'er means that you will have to get hardware and software yourself from someplace like Spectracal.

Regards


----------



## joysjane

Thank you Michael.

Will do, and will get what I need.
Thanks for the lead on where to get the software & hardware needed.

Will get to your link tomorrow and purchase, from you, what I need for my first calibration.


Again... can't thank you enough,

Skip


----------



## tbaudoin

Hey Michael,

Any hint regarding new calibration videos for the coming year?

Happy Holidays, and hope everyone has a wonderfully prosperous New Year!

tbaudoin


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Dec. is likely shot ... given all the family activities ...
Jan is looking likely for when I shoot the next few videos. One on the effects of back lighting and the other on the CMS at 75% thing. Maybe an update to the approach to doing grayscale ... as well.

Best Regards


----------



## tbaudoin

I'm sure no matter what you shoot and share, we will all be the better and more informed for it. I look forward to seeing what you come up with. 

On the GS, were you thinking along the lines of unaligned and how to visually see it happening? It might be a little tedious, but I can see how that would help folks understand a number of things that are related (or maybe that's just me:O).


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Just shot the raw footage for Parts 34 and 35 a few days ago. It's in post production now and the laptop I use to do the editing had an SSD corruption. ARgh!!! The fix and rebuild was yesterday. Fortunately I did not lose the raw footage. This part should be live within a few days.

Part 34 ... Viewing Environment

Part 35 ... Grayscale Addendum 1.0

Current subscribers will get access when I fire out the mass email. If you let your subscription lapse, you can still renew as if you didn't. $20 for 6 more months of access or $50 for lifetime.

Thanks all for your continued support.

Regards

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...raining-videos-promotion-5.html#ixzz2quRbyukc


----------



## ALMFamily

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just shot the raw footage for Parts 34 and 35 a few days ago. It's in post production now and the laptop I use to do the editing had an SSD corruption. ARgh!!! The fix and rebuild was yesterday. Fortunately I did not lose the raw footage. This part should be live within a few days.
> 
> Part 34 ... Viewing Environment
> 
> Part 35 ... Grayscale Addendum 1.0
> 
> Current subscribers will get access when I fire out the mass email. If you let your subscription lapse, you can still renew as if you didn't. $20 for 6 more months of access or $50 for lifetime.
> 
> Thanks all for your continued support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...raining-videos-promotion-5.html#ixzz2quRbyukc


Doh - thanks for the reminder - I keep forgetting to renew!


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

Uploading Video #36 to the system now. This one is another look at Gamma ... from a realistic perspective.

Current subscribers will get the updated email with the new link when I am ready to go.

Video #37 - setting contrast on Panasonic Plasma sets is going to be reshot ... as I want to do it a different way. If all goes well, it will be available next week some time.

As always, thank you for your continued support for this effort.

Regards


----------



## princeseva

is promo expired? its not working for me here


----------



## RayJr

princeseva said:


> is promo expired? its not working for me here



That promo expired.
The new link shows "LIFETIME" access to the videos, and there is 45+ videos now.
http://www.tlvexp.ca/store/buy-now/


Hope this helps
RayJr


----------

